
Ex Amstat President: Remote Viewing and statistical significance (video, 2018) - ohvirginia
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YrwAiU2g5RU
======
ohvirginia
To forestall any criticism about the AIR report showing "no effect", you need
to know that report did not consider (and was prohibited from considering)
operational data, of over 700 missions, 50% of which provided actionable
intelligence, and 85% of which had accurate information:
[https://www.cia.gov/library/readingroom/docs/CIA-
RDP96-00788...](https://www.cia.gov/library/readingroom/docs/CIA-
RDP96-00788R001700330003-6.pdf) (page 8, last paragraph). For additional
context of the linked briefing, see:
[https://www.cia.gov/library/readingroom/docs/CIA-
RDP96-00788...](https://www.cia.gov/library/readingroom/docs/CIA-
RDP96-00788R001700270013-2.pdf)

